# [ati-drivers] ecran noir après suspend to ram (résolu)

## nykos

Mon problème est le suivant :

quand je rallume l'ordi après le suspend to disk, mon écran reste noir (je ne sais pas du tout si le resume se passe bien vu que je vois rien)

en tout cas, hard reboot obligé

je pense que ce problème est dû au changement de drivers :

avec la version 8.30.3-r1 je n'ai pas ce problème

avec les versions 8.32.5 et 8.33.6 j'ai ce problème

est-ce que certains ont le même problème ?

est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée pour le résoudre ?

je n'ai pas accès aux logs vu que je suis obligé de faire un hard reboot

ya-t-il un moyen de voir les logs malgré le hard reboot ?

----------

## GaMeS

 *nykos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je n'ai pas accès aux logs vu que je suis obligé de faire un hard reboot
> 
> ya-t-il un moyen de voir les logs malgré le hard reboot ?
> ...

 

Tu peux y accéder via SSH ?

----------

## nykos

justement c'est ce que j'allais tester

j'ai trouvé ce bug sur le unofficial ati bugzilla :

http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=562

apparemment le gars a le même problème que moi

----------

## nykos

résultat du test : 

j'arrive pas à accéder à la machine en ssh  :Sad: 

----------

## nykos

sur le bugzilla quelqu'un a trouvé un workaround :

il faut ajouter fglrx dans /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules

Vu que j'utilise le démon powersave, ça ne marche pas chez moi.

Mais par contre à la place j'ai modifié le fichier /etc/powersave/sleep :

UNLOAD_MODULES_BEFORE_SUSPEND2RAM="fglrx"

à la place de

UNLOAD_MODULES_BEFORE_SUSPEND2RAM=""

Avec ça c'est bon ça marche  :Smile: 

----------

## nykos

faux espoir !

ça a marché 2 fois et depuis ça marche plus  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Possible que le déchargement/rechargement créer des effets de bords au niveau de la carte graphique, d'où un reboot complet obligé.   :Confused: 

Donc ta solution marche pour 1 suspend mais pas deux c'est bien ça? (moi qui suis plutôt habitué à la 50aine voir plus sur mon portable je serais gené)

Peux-tu lister tes modules (donnes la sortie lsmod). Je suis curieux, peut-être qu'un autre module entre dans la liste de ceux à décharger/recharger.

----------

## nykos

non en fait c'est que quand j'ai trouvé le workaround hier soir j'ai tout de suite testé, et ça a marché 2-3 fois de suite

mais par contre ce matin l'ordi c'est pas réveillé, et depuis j'ai essayé plusieurs fois et ça veut plus marcher  :Sad: 

voila mon lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 602320  63

snd_seq                54080  0

snd_seq_device          7444  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            43680  0

snd_mixer_oss          16448  1 snd_pcm_oss

nls_cp850               6336  1

vfat                   12416  1

fat                    49456  1 vfat

isofs                  33100  0

zlib_inflate           14912  1 isofs

snd_atiixp             17940  3

snd_ac97_codec        108184  1 snd_atiixp

snd_ac97_bus            2688  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                80972  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              22152  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    56936  12 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               7712  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          8336  2 snd_atiixp,snd_pcm

```

----------

## kwenspc

Ah oui là si ça veut plus marcher du tout c'est à n'y rien comprendre   :Shocked:  (un ptit sacrifice sur l'hôtel du dieu ati?)

Bon dans tes modules rien ne me choque (il y aurait eu agpgart à la limite ça aurait été à tester mais là)

Je vois vraiment pas ce qui cloche

----------

## nykos

ben étant donné que la seule différence qui fait que ça marche ou pas c'est la version des ati-drivers, je pense pas que ça vienne d'un autre module

mais bon on sait jamais !

----------

## nykos

le problème est résolu avec la version 8.34.8

----------

